# Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?



## theater (6 Juli 2008)

Egal ob aus Dummheit oder mit Absicht oder aus Boshaftigkeit?
Müssen Passwörter verschlüsselt sein zb sind sie es hier auf der Homepage oder nicht?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

Wenn Passwörter veröffentlicht werden, dann sind es eigentlich schon keine Passwörter mehr. Weil dann jedermann darauf Zugriff erhält.

Wenn in einem persönlichen Profil des betreffenden Nutzers persönliche Daten enthalten sind (was fast immer der Fall ist), so handelt es sich dann bereits um einen Verstoß gegen das BDSG, weil damit diese Daten jedermann zugänglich gemacht werden.

Eine gute Forensoftware (sicher auch die hier verwendete) speichert Passwörter immer verschlüsselt ab, niemals in Klartext auf irgendeinem Verzeichnis des Webservers.


----------



## theater (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

Da ich Laie bin, ein paar Fragen:
a Darf von einem Konto im Internet durch Ausspähen von Daten ein Konto leeren und löschen?
b Darf ein Profil, was nur der User sehen darf, veröffentlicht werden. Ich habe verstanden nicht.
c Dürfen Passwörter veröffentlicht werden?
d Sind die Passwörter zu verschlüsseln und sind diese hier in diesem Forum verschlüsselt?
e

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## jupiter (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*



theater schrieb:


> Da ich Laie bin, ein paar Fragen:
> a Darf von einem Konto im Internet durch Ausspähen von Daten ein Konto leeren und löschen?
> b Darf ein Profil, was nur der User sehen darf, veröffentlicht werden. Ich habe verstanden nicht.
> c Dürfen Passwörter veröffentlicht werden?
> ...


 

*a Darf von einem Konto im Internet durch Ausspähen von Daten ein Konto leeren und löschen?*
Ich glaube das darf ein Webmaster ohne weiteres mache. Da gibt es kein Gesetz, dass das verbietet.

*b Darf ein Profil, was nur der User sehen darf, veröffentlicht werden. Ich habe verstanden nicht.*
Nein, in einem Profil sind ev. auch persönliche Daten (Name, Anschrift etc.) vorhanden. Das ist strafbar dies zu veröffendlichen. Siehe BDSG - Einzelnorm

*c Dürfen Passwörter veröffentlicht werden?*
*d Sind die Passwörter zu verschlüsseln und sind diese hier in diesem Forum verschlüsselt?*
Kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## jupiter (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

*a Darf von einem Konto im Internet durch Ausspähen von Daten ein Konto leeren und löschen?*
*Nochmals zu a)*

Ich gehe jetzt mal dafon aus, dass du Paidmailer Accounts etc. meinst und keine Bankkonten


----------



## theater (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*



jupiter schrieb:


> *a Darf von einem Konto im Internet durch Ausspähen von Daten ein Konto leeren und löschen?*
> Ich glaube das darf ein Webmaster ohne weiteres mache. Da gibt es kein Gesetz, dass das verbietet.
> 
> *b Darf ein Profil, was nur der User sehen darf, veröffentlicht werden. Ich habe verstanden nicht.*
> ...




Hallo
Es geht um eine Art Paidmailer Seite, keine Bank.
Meine Frage habe ich falsch gestellt:

Darf eine Fremder nicht der Webmaster von einem Konto im Internet durch Ausspähen von Daten ein Konto leeren und löschen?


Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## jupiter (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

Was sollen eigendlich die ganzen Fragen?

Was steckt dahinter?


----------



## theater (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

Entschuldigung, dass ich als Laie so dumm frage. Der Webmaster sagt es ist in Ordnung.
Ein Fremder hackt einen Account auf und leert ihn. Ich denke, der Fremde darf das nicht. Der Webmaster sagt, das ist in Ordnung. Ich denke, das ist falsch, aber weil ich Laie bin, kann der Webmaster ja recht haben. Was ist an meinen Fragen falsch?


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*



theater schrieb:


> Ein Fremder _*hackt*_ einen Account auf und leert ihn. Ich denke, der Fremde darf das nicht.


So ist es. Hier greifen womöglich gleich mehrere Strafnormen. Nur, was bringts? Es dürfte kaum möglich sein, einen Tatnachweis zu führen. Außerdem - waß bedeutet gehackt? Du gehst davon aus, dass gehackt wurde oder kann es sein, dass die Zugangsdaten auf irgend einem zuvor genutzten Rechner (automatisch) gespeichert wurden und nun auch anderen Nutzern des Portals zur Verfügung stehen, Kann es sein, dass das Passwort durch erraten ausfindig gemacht werden konnte?


----------



## jupiter (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*



theater schrieb:


> Was ist an meinen Fragen falsch?


 
Nichts. Ich dachte nur du hättest irgendwas vor was jemand nicht machen sollte.

Nun zu der Frage




> Hallo
> Es geht um eine Art Paidmailer Seite, keine Bank.
> Meine Frage habe ich falsch gestellt:
> 
> ...


 

Wenn es um Paidmailer geht, dann wusste ich nicht was man dagegen machen kann. Ich möchte jetzt aber auch nichts falsches schreiben. Deswegen hoffe ich mal hier schreibt einer der sich damit besser auskennt.

Nur wenn der Fremder jetzt deine Daten (Name, Anschrift etc.) verwendet (wozu auch immer) ohne deine Einwilligung, dann ist das strafbar BDSG - Einzelnorm.


----------



## jupiter (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

Da stimmt was mit den Paragraphen nicht, glaub ich. Haben die das geändert?


----------



## theater (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*



Reducal schrieb:


> So ist es. Hier greifen womöglich gleich mehrere Strafnormen. Nur, was bringts? Es dürfte kaum möglich sein, einen Tatnachweis zu führen. Außerdem - waß bedeutet gehackt? Du gehst davon aus, dass gehackt wurde oder kann es sein, dass die Zugangsdaten auf irgend einem zuvor genutzten Rechner (automatisch) gespeichert wurden und nun auch anderen Nutzern des Portals zur Verfügung stehen, Kann es sein, dass das Passwort durch erraten ausfindig gemacht werden konnte?



Es nutzt erstmal nichts, danke für die Hilfe. Ich wollte hier wissen, wie die rechtliche Seite aussieht.
Ist es rechtlich wichtig, wie das Passwort von Fremden genutzt wird:
gehackt
abgeschrieben
im Internet Cafe vom Vorgänger gesehen und benutzt
erraten
Ich gehe von nichts aus, weil wie Du sagst, das kann keiner wissen.
Ist zb der Tatnachweis nicht eine fremde IP?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*



theater schrieb:


> Ist zb der Tatnachweis nicht eine fremde IP?


Das ist allenfalls ein Indiz und ein untauglicher zumeist noch dazu. IP-Adressen mit Zeitstempel lösen sich zu Verkehrsdaten auf, dies aber nur dann, wenn der Provider die Daten auch lange genug speichert, was derzeit nicht angenommen werden kann. Die Verkehrsdaten wiederum würden lediglich den Ort des Internetanschlusses darstellen, nicht aber den User an der Tastatur.


----------



## theater (8 August 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

Und wenn es eine feststehende IP ist von zb einer Firma?


----------



## BenTigger (9 August 2008)

*AW: Darf ein Webmaster die Passwörter seiner Nutzer veröffentlichen?*

[ir] Hmmm von einer Firma... DAS ist natürlich was ganz anderes... denn dann kann das ja irgendeiner von den z.B. 43 Angestellten der kleinen Firma (oder über 3000 bei einer großen Firma) gewesen sein und dann ist natürlich klar, irgendeiner der Angestellten muss das dann gewesen sein.... Grübel... bloß welcher denn? Aber das kann der Anbieter mit der IP dann ja ganz genau benennen, da die IP ja genau aussagt, welcher der 3000 Angestellten grade im Internet war...[/ir]


----------

